# Agility bloopers



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Fun videos, Vita.

At the very first competition we entered, we had to get to the venue early in the morning. I was so scared - my dog had refused to both poop and pee - and by the time it was our turn, it was well passed the time she would have normally. I had fed her a large breakfast before we left. Needless to say I was scared - it was our first time, there were tons of people and dogs and noises and my dog refused to potty after several times outside. Not only did we earn a leg, but we got a really high score - and when I took her out immediately afterwards - she had an enormous poop and pee. Thank goodness, silly dog.

I've seen dogs poop in the ring and l saw one male dog pee as he went in the gate to the ring - made quite a mess and then peed on the starting cone. Big clean up and they switched to a fresh cone. You are immediately disqualified if this happens - so it's an expensive problem if you can't control it. Usually it's nerves, or in the case of the dog that peed - the dog ahead of this person and her dog were having problems earlier outside the ring. Next run she kept her dog outside and waited for the other dog to leave the ring before coming in the building to compete after that same dog.

I also had a friend in her first agility competition, she tripped over her dog because she didn't realize the dog was behind her and she fell on her back - could have seriously hurt herself. You have to have a good attitude about these things and laugh about them because they happen. Sadly the woman who's dog pooped - she was a professional trainer and she was angry - and it wasn't pleasant to watch. If you are too harsh with your dog - you can be disqualified as well.

And I just remembered - when we were being tested for our CGC, one of the dogs threw up in the middle - but was acting normal otherwise. The judge had to review the rules carefully - you're disqualified if your dog pees or poops, but there is nothing about throwing up so the dog was allowed to finish and passed the test.

The joys of competition with a dog.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Fun videos, Vita.
> 
> At the very first competition we entered, we had to get to the venue early in the morning. I was so scared - my dog had refused to both poop and pee - and by the time it was our turn, it was well passed the time she would have normally. I had fed her a large breakfast before we left. Needless to say I was scared - it was our first time, there were tons of people and dogs and noises and my dog refused to potty after several times outside. Not only did we earn a leg, but we got a really high score - and when I took her out immediately afterwards - she had an enormous poop and pee. Thank goodness, silly dog.
> 
> ...


edited to add - and I just started competing - I'm sure those who have been competing for years have seen tons of fun stuff.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Those were great!


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

i LOVE the first one, and omg, it so much like my mini. i'll do things with him but if someone is watching, he is suspicious. i reckon he thinks those who are watching might just call him at any moments notice to give him a yummy treat. LOL


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Just adorable


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Old school folks use sulfur matches inserted into the dog's anus to induce them to defecate before showing. I have preferred just to have my dogs know to potty on command. Or if I am not sure about timing I sometimes with hold breakfast until after we are in the ring. 

Sadly one time at PCA of all places (the last time I went actually) Lily fouled the rally ring and we were excused. When we had walked into the building in the morning we were set upon by two spoos (conformation dogs) who jumped out of their parked vehicle and ran at us (me, Lily and Javelin). It was horrible. Javelin backed out of his collar (thankfully he didn't know he was loose) and Lily got very upset. A friend who saw it happening managed to get the other dogs away from us while I got Javelin back on leash. I tried and tried and tried to get Lily to potty before we went in the ring, but she was too afraid she was going to get charged at again and just wouldn't let herself go. We got about half way through the excellent course when she squatted. 

Stuff happens and I wrote it off (although I would have titled RAE7 or 8 if we Qd that trial). However I don't get it when the same people over and over have dogs soiling the rings (and I have seen some repeat offenders).


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Those are so funny! I doubt Frosty would ever foul the ring, but you just never know, I guess. I'm thankful he doesn't get nervous at shows.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Vita, I've watched that first video over and over, chuckling every time, ever since I started watching agility videos a couple of months ago. I just love that poodle!


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Here's a link (I hope) to another video you may enjoy, Vita. Not particularly funny, but at this point in our agility training, I really appreciate seeing these "novice" dogs perform. Same commentator as the Chester video, too! And, in the sidebar of suggested videos, you should find several others - including novice agility (this one is jumpers only) - to watch. I'm kinda obsessed with watching agility videos at the moment!


----------

